# Had a crazy cramp last night



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2018)

So there I was. Sleeping like a baby for once. I woke up when momma was getting a bottle for one of the boys, well needless to say I suddenly get a massive cramp in my lat. Felt like a baseball, like legit. Well I rubbed it out and positioned myself in bed to where I put pressure on it.

Seemed to work because it quit hurting and I passed back out. Worked all day long, came home and trimmed up my trees with a pole saw. No pain whatsoever. Then my wife asked me what I did you my back. It's right by the rear delt and lat. Little bendy area. Well needless to say that cramp I had turned into a massive bruise last night.

I've been experienced this before but I'm assuming it's because I started lifting again Monday, but yesterday was chest day?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2018)

Never have I heard of a cramp that leaves a bruise. I wanna see a pic of this


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Never have I heard of a cramp that leaves a bruise. I wanna see a pic of this



Gimme a minute. Gotta find a place to upload a picture


----------



## Yaya (Jun 29, 2018)

My buddy got a bruise once from calf Charlie horse


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm having issues on mobile. Let me know if this works

http://imgur.com/gallery/NRsfoBu


----------



## stonetag (Jun 29, 2018)

I pull my hammy fairly often, and the whole back of leg from ass cheek to back of knee bruises, don't know if that's comparable. Some kind of trauma to the lat or connecting tissues maybe?


----------



## snake (Jun 29, 2018)

The pic didn't work Hydro. If it is what I think it is, a lat pull down should hurt like hell but a lower cable row would bother it only slightly. Is the bruise under the rear delt/arm pit area?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teres_major_muscle


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2018)

Well the files are too big so let's try some different links

https://i.imgur.com/4qVi97m.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/dkO4AOl.jpg

Yeah Snake that's pretty much where it is, I can do pull ups and everything with no problems, which is weird


----------



## snake (Jun 29, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Well the files are too big so let's try some different links
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4qVi97m.jpg
> 
> ...



Yours is a little higher then mine. I did mine DLing. Felt it go and dropped the weight. I can say, the recover was quick. A week off all back work and started back light.

https://i.imgur.com/jc2sxKD.jpg


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2018)

my lats cramp almost everyday....i couldnt imagine one bad enough to bruise...not doubting you hydro but are you 100% sure it was a cramp?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> my lats cramp almost everyday....i couldnt imagine one bad enough to bruise...not doubting you hydro but are you 100% sure it was a cramp?



It definitely felt like a cramp. I don't know what else it would have been because I was sleeping when it happened. I could see if I was pulling some heavy weight or something but nope I was sawing logs lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2018)

snake said:


> Yours is a little higher then mine. I did mine DLing. Felt it go and dropped the weight. I can say, the recover was quick. A week off all back work and started back light.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jc2sxKD.jpg



Yours definitely looks like it hurt a lot more than mine. I wasn't even lifting. Unless I was going for a PR in my dreams lol


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 29, 2018)

I think you had a satanic attack......they always leave bruises these ****ers


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

His wife got tired of his shit and it was payback time.

Man I get bad cramps on blast if I don't get enough electrolytes, not sure that would help you here tho lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 30, 2018)

What a trip that this happens..learn something new all the time..hope it doesn’t hurt a lot:32 (11):


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 30, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> His wife got tired of his shit and it was payback time.
> 
> Man I get bad cramps on blast if I don't get enough electrolytes, not sure that would help you here tho lol



I honestly was thinking the same thing this morning. I drink water all day long but maybe I was flushing my system of the good stuff


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> What a trip that this happens..learn something new all the time..hope it doesn’t hurt a lot:32 (11):



Honestly it doesn't hurt at all. I even did some stuff leg deads with bent over row. Felt great


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 30, 2018)

Luckily I haven't had any cramps in months, 
A few aches and pains here and there but no random cramps....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I honestly was thinking the same thing this morning. I drink water all day long but maybe I was flushing my system of the good stuff


That's exactly what happens to me.  I push water hard when on cycle and believe I flush my system a bit too much.  

Kill a couple of small gatorades (low sugar of course) over the next couple of days and see if that helps..?  Best of luck to you bud.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2018)

Damn I have never seen what appears to be a tear after a cramp... Drink some pickle juice and eat a couple bananas for Christ's sake.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn I have never seen what appears to be a tear after a cramp... Drink some pickle juice and eat a couple bananas for Christ's sake.



I love me some nanners. Eat at least one a day. Maybe I should up it to 2.

Never heard of the pickle juice thing


----------

